# Jackie's Twins--Finally!



## wwfarm (Jan 27, 2014)

Day 155! Labor did not progress after her water broke. Delivered pretty little doe 40 minutes later. Her head was bent around to the side and I didn't think I could get her out alive. No worries--she was up walking in five minutes! 50 minutes later came her brothers head but mom couldn't get his shoulders out. He was much easier! She's a great mom and is taking great care of them. Placenta is taking a while but I have to get up in a few hours so I will leave the new family to be for now..,


----------



## AlvinLeanne (Feb 16, 2012)

Congratulations! Glad you were there to assist and everyone is doing good ❤


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Yay for healthy babies! Is that the doe or the buck? They are certainly flashy!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Glad everything went well. Congrats!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Yikes - turned heads can be a bear to deliver! Thank goodness you knew when the water broke and when to assist. Hopefully the front feet were at least in position for you? I have used the lower jaw as a handle to get the head positioned correctly in the couple case I have had of this. Always feel a little guilty, but a live delivery is more important!

Congratulations!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Glad she was okay after having her head turned back. Congrats!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad all is OK. Congrats, good work.


----------



## wwfarm (Jan 27, 2014)

That's the little doe in the first post. I named her "Boo".

I have never had a nanny with THIS much trouble during labor. I think the pain of her leg had something to do with her having such a difficult pregnancy and labor (see prior post in the Waiting Room). She truly seemed in agony. 

The doe seemed to have trouble latching on this morning so I milked mom to make sure she got enough colostrum. She drank the bottle and then immediately latched on to mom for more! She's already playing me.....


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

congratulations! Love the spots! so glad it all turned out alright for you!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Congrats, they are very cute! Making me very impatient for our kids due next month!lol


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

So cute!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

What cute babies!!!! - And fantastic job you did with delivery. If you want to assist with kiddings in February, just drive on up and I'll make you dinner!:smile:


----------

